# Harnoncourt's Brahms



## muxamed (Feb 20, 2010)

Recently I bought Nikolaus Harnoncourt,s recordings of Brahms' symphonies. These are completely breathtaking, marvellously played and conducted performances. Before hearing these my favorite cycle was Walter on Sony. Harnoncourt's performances of Nos. 2 & 4 are probably the best I have ever heard. Highly recommended.


----------



## Jaime77 (Jun 29, 2009)

Hi there, 

this is also real cheap on itunes. a bargain for what u get. i heard mixed reviews. i currently have Jochum conducting the set and also an amazing version of no.4 by kleiber


i love harnoncourt's beethoven so i gotta try this one 

thanks for reminding me


----------



## muxamed (Feb 20, 2010)

You're welcome Jaime . I have the mentioned recording of the fourth with Kleiber. It is really powerful.


----------



## Polednice (Sep 13, 2009)

Two words: Bernard Haitink 

I already know I don't much like Harnoncourt's 3rd, but I'll give the 2nd and 4th another listen..


----------



## muxamed (Feb 20, 2010)

Polednice said:


> Two words: Bernard Haitink
> 
> I already know I don't much like Harnoncourt's 3rd, but I'll give the 2nd and 4th another listen..


 Please do. Personally I was impressed. Of course, tastes differ.


----------

